# Best way to Plow



## sr73087 (Oct 2, 2019)

So I just purchased a truck with a plow just to do my driveway. I don't have much experience plowing, so any pointers would be appreciated. I found the GIS imaging of my house, how would you attack this driveway? I was thinking of parking and starting in that little nook which is next to the garage, which is the area on the far left of the house. Then doing one push angled away from the house all the way out to the street. That 1 push should get more than half the surface area done. After that i am not sure what the best way to approach clearing the remaining 10-12 ft in front of the garage and keeping the piles away from the house as much as possible. How do most of you clear the area in front of garages? Pull up close to the door, drop the plow and drag it back?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

sr73087 said:


> So I just purchased a truck with a plow just to do my driveway. I don't have much experience plowing, so any pointers would be appreciated. I found the GIS imaging of my house, how would you attack this driveway? I was thinking of parking and starting in that little nook which is next to the garage, which is the area on the far left of the house. Then doing one push angled away from the house all the way out to the street. That 1 push should get more than half the surface area done. After that i am not sure what the best way to approach clearing the remaining 10-12 ft in front of the garage and keeping the piles away from the house as much as possible. How do most of you clear the area in front of garages? Pull up close to the door, drop the plow and drag it back?
> 
> View attachment 196318


The key thing is limited the change in direction of the pickup, turning around burns time. 
1st Red line pushing away from the building
2nd Green line Backdrag in front of garage may take 2 passes
3rd Short black line push back dragged snow towards road probably will take 2passes
4th long black line push towards street but push it off to the side before you get to the street. (don't push snow on or across a public road)
5th yellow line clean apron at street pushing into the property
6th purple line push the remaining snow towards the back of the property.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

You have the right idea

I like to leave the spots where it’s easy to put the snow open as much as possible in case a storm hits and you need a place to dump alot of snow. If you are probe to drifting, keep piles away from that spot

it’s like mowing the lawn in that you’ll come up with a pattern after awhile


----------



## sr73087 (Oct 2, 2019)

Awesome info. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I need a compass. Wind direction is important and so is driveway drainage topography.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I need a compass. Wind direction is important and so is driveway drainage topography.


Not if you push it out to the street...


----------



## sr73087 (Oct 2, 2019)

On the north/NNE side of the driveway it slopes downward. As you go south it tends to slope up slightly but no more than a few feet at most in the area around the house.


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

Drop your blade and head up the driveway with your blade angle to the left and clear the left side of the driveway all the way up to the end. Backup and drive forward into the farthest spot around the 90-degree turn and back drag it until your back wheels have hit the left lane on the farthest left side which you already plowed. Back Drag everything from the garage doors so that it is on the driveway. Then back out of the driveway and push everything up onto the Northeast side.


----------

